# Poodle Scarf - Knit - Pattern Here



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a scarf I made for a young friend of mine. Thank you Kel Cuesta of http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html for allowing me to post the translation of your pattern. I have also included the modifications I made to the pattern. You will find the pattern at the bottom of these pictures.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

So cute! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this pattern--it looks like a fun project!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

A very cute scarf, you did a great job, thanks for posting!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the pattern hopeing to make it for my gg Neice for next Christmas, makeing my Daughter a scarf in the shape of a piano keyboard for this Christmas


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awww that is so cute, thank you.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you Pauline and Kel for allowing us all to benefit from your beautiful pattern and for the translation thereof. 
I am certain that many little girls, and some not so little, will be sporting a pink poodle this winter.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Clever.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, it is so cute!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern and the translation! It is such a cute scarf and will be loved by any child who receives it!!


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting, it sure is cute.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. This is so cute.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, Pauline. I especially like the face on your poodle. It looks more natural and not so pointed.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

YAY . Thank you .My poodle is fast asleep in her bed ATM . Love it ,LOVE it .Thank you.


----------



## lindacanfly (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I will be making it for my little granddaughter for Christmas


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to get permission to translate this pattern into English for us. Thank you also to the original designer for allowing it. I am going to get started immediately on this one. I just love it. I have two GD who will want them for sure.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pattern, I have been wanting to try to knit a animal scarf and this one is very cute.


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

I just printed out the pattern. Thank you so much for the translation. I saved your first post, but this time I really must make this! If I understand the pattern, you make all the limbs separately, then sew it together? How many stitches across is the body? Thanks in advance for the help!

Oh! I just reread it...there are 7 stitches between the front legs. I think I have it! Thanks again.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I fell in love when I saw it.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us! I am checking my stash to start right away!


----------



## SherryL (Apr 26, 2012)

how generous of the designer to share her work!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the English instructions!


----------



## MaBee (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks so very much for the instructions in English.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

edmondp said:


> Here is a scarf I made for a young friend of mine. Thank you Kel Cuesta of http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html for allowing me to post the translation of your pattern. I have also included the modifications I made to the pattern. You will find the pattern at the bottom of these pictures.


Love it thank you so much.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting and all your effort in translating.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you I have 2 great nieces who will love this. There mom is a dog groomer.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love it! thank you


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is so cute and adorable!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Tonka's Mom said:


> I just printed out the pattern. Thank you so much for the translation. I saved your first post, but this time I really must make this! If I understand the pattern, you make all the limbs separately, then sew it together? How many stitches across is the body? Thanks in advance for the help!
> 
> Oh! I just reread it...there are 7 stitches between the front legs. I think I have it! Thanks again.


To clarify, cast on and knit one leg and put it on a stitch holder. Cast on and knit another leg, don't cast off, but knit across it, cast on 7 stitches, then knit across the first leg. (21 stitches on needle) You then continue to knit to the length of scarf you want. Then knit back and forth on the first 7stitches for the first back leg. Cast off the leg. Join yarn to stitches still on needle and cast off first stitch. Then work back and forth across next 5 stitches for tail. Cast off tail. Join yarn to stitches still on needle and cast off first stitch. Work back and forth across last 7 stitches to complete last leg. Cast off. The effect is that you have knit in one piece the legs, tail and body. No need to sew them together. Only sewing is for the head and ears.

Have fun.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

This scarf is adorable. Thanks for sharing. My to-do list is getting longer.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

That is so cute thanks for sharing


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Pattern!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> Thank you I have 2 great nieces who will love this. There mom is a dog groomer.


My granddaughter loves anything pink, so this will be perfect to include with her Christmas gifts. Her mother is also a dog groomer, so she will be happy to share.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for your kind words. Please post your scarves for all to see.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Starting my poodle scarf today.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Anxious to see how it looks! Be sure to post!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for such an adorable pattern. Our granddoggie, Reilly, lived with us for many years until he passed of old age. He is still missed today as he was a very big part of our family. 
Pets...what they do to our hearts.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

I made this for my daughter, she just celebrated 10 years award working 
with the Canadian Cancer Society. I made it just for fun for her, I am sure she will have a laugh. Sharon is also a survivor.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Scargot 10 said:


> I made this for my daughter, she just celebrated 10 years award working
> with the Canadian Cancer Society. I made it just for fun for her, I am sure she will have a laugh. Sharon is also a survivor.


Very well done. I see you also customized it. Nice touch with the blue!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I love, love, love your scarf. I printed out the pattern and am anxious to start but too many commitments and to-do's right now. It looks like you did it in ss which I prefer. The roll is great on the legs. Does the body of the scarf roll alot.. Of course, the pink is just perfect. What yarn did you use? Oh, did I mention it is perfect.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> I love, love, love your scarf. I printed out the pattern and am anxious to start but too many commitments and to-do's right now. It looks like you did it in ss which I prefer. The roll is great on the legs. Does the body of the scarf roll alot.. Of course, the pink is just perfect. What yarn did you use? Oh, did I mention it is perfect.


This thread is getting quit long and there are now two different scarves shown in it. Mine is the original one and it is done with straight knit. The second one is shown on page three of the thread and is the work of Scargot 10. Some of it is done in stocking stitch and appears to have some roll in the legs. Perhaps Scargot 10 can give some information on how she knit the body and what the effect was.


----------



## Scargot 10 (Feb 13, 2015)

I used the yarn that I had and it is not very thick so there is some roll in the legs. You can see where I supported the legs etc with a bit of extra stitching. This scarf is not really meant for bad weather it was meant as a fun thing for Sharon as she has 2 Poodles.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I think it is adorable and any little girl will absolutely love it. Very creative.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

CUTE!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Can someone tell me what I did wrong.. I frist clicked on the link and got the pattern in English. Unfortuantely it did not download correctly, and when I've gone back to try again I can only get foreign language again, even when I click English. This is so adorable..THanks!!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Can someone tell me what I did wrong.. I frist clicked on the link and got the pattern in English. Unfortuantely it did not download correctly, and when I've gone back to try again I can only get foreign language again, even when I click English. This is so adorable..THanks!!


Do not click on the web link that I give in the post. Instead click on the line right below the pictures where there is a pdf file.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much, that's what I did first, dahhhh! It's adorable, my GD will Love it!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for pattern and translation and your scarves are adorable


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

edmondp said:


> Here is a scarf I made for a young friend of mine. Thank you Kel Cuesta of http://kelcuesta.blogspot.ca/2011/07/cachecol-infantil-poodle-rosa.html for allowing me to post the translation of your pattern. I have also included the modifications I made to the pattern. You will find the pattern at the bottom of these pictures.


wow thank you for posting this and the translation AND your notes I have a FEW on my list who would like this
and a Huge THANK YOU for being allowed to post this designers pattern and translation. 
MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone
nancy in sunny CA


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you Pauline and Kel! I may make my grand-niece this lovely poodle scarf.


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Oooo now *this* is a pattern worth saving I LOVE it! There was another one on here recently of a cockatoo, that "closed" the scarf with its big cockatoo's bill. I hope patterns like this become very popular as they are so cute and look like fun to make.


----------



## Annacct (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for this pattern and especially the clariication. I was confused on joining body and legs and your advice helped. LOVE this pattern and again, Thank you.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

So adorable! It must look great wrapped under a coat with the head and tail sticking out


----------



## mumsie b (Jan 4, 2016)

Such a beautiful pattern but my new computer is weird and I cannot download the pattern. Any suggestions? I would love to make this. I did try to click on the tab but my computer showed nothing.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I love this, thanks for the pattern, might have to make this for my little granddaughter, she will love it!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Would it be acceptable if I share it with the 4 ladies in my craft group?


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course, just be sure to give credit to the designer Kel Cuesta.


----------



## slow knitter (Feb 17, 2016)

edmondp said:


> Of course, just be sure to give credit to the designer Kel Cuesta.


Thank you. I will.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute


----------

